# How do I force a game to run windowed?



## SPL Tech

I have the Connect 3D Radeon X1900XT. I was wondering if I run dual monitors and extended the desktop if I can play games on one monitor and do something else on the other? I tried doing this and found that all my games run full screen and either shut off the other monitor or leave it on and it shows the desktop but I cant get my mouse over there. Is there a way around this?

I think if I could force all programs to run windowed I could do this. But how do I prevent a program from running full screen when there is no option for it in the program?


----------



## Couriant

some games will have that option. I know that pressing ALT+ENTER will make a game go into window mode but it can mess the graphics.

I think you can also add the command -windowed (or something like that) in the properties of the .exe game file on the computer.


----------



## blaine2521

Make sure your resolutions are different on your programs and it should'nt mess with your graphics. For example 1024x764 for the game and 800x600 for your desktop...You should be able to window without messing up your graphics.


----------



## akf

i registered to this site just to help you out
for me, making sum games windowed does lagg it down
but mayb its cuz im usin a laptop to play games
for example my warcraft tft lagged wen i put it to windowed but neways who cares rite you just want the way to do it

*here it is: (ill use my warcraft tft as the example)*
right click on the shortcut of the file and go to properties
den go to the line that says target
[Target: "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" ] and add -window 
so den it'll look lyk this
[Target: "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" -window ]
dats all to it, it sud work for mostly all games
.akf-


----------



## Achaius

akf said:


> i registered to this site just to help you out
> for me, making sum games windowed does lagg it down
> but mayb its cuz im usin a laptop to play games
> for example my warcraft tft lagged wen i put it to windowed but neways who cares rite you just want the way to do it
> 
> *here it is: (ill use my warcraft tft as the example)*
> right click on the shortcut of the file and go to properties
> den go to the line that says target
> [Target: "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" ] and add -window
> so den it'll look lyk this
> [Target: "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe" -window ]
> dats all to it, it sud work for mostly all games
> .akf-


Yo thx man, fixed my resolution problem for counter strike. GJ BRO


----------



## NYCGurl

akf is correct.

if -window doesnt work, try just typing in -w
I know that works for the Sims2.


----------

